# R and lhc with lv,rv,ao root and pulmonary angio



## JPeredo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi All,
My doc did a R and lhc with coronary angio, LV, rv, root and pulmonary angio.
my codes are the following.
93460-26
93566
93567
93568

Am I close on my add ons.

Thank you.
J


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 3, 2011)

JPeredo said:


> Hi All,
> My doc did a R and lhc with coronary angio, LV, rv, root and pulmonary angio.
> my codes are the following.
> 93460-26
> ...



I will agree to those codes.
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## JPeredo (Mar 4, 2011)

thank you, Jim


----------

